# 2" foil wake bait



## whittler (Feb 10, 2008)

New to the site and want to show a new 2" foil wake bait and a small 1 1/2" crankbait. As you can see I make light and ultra light crankbaits. After seeing some of the fantastic looking baits made by members here there will be a lot of catching up I have to do.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

That top one should be a dynamite crappie bait.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Great work whittler. All of us rookies have a lot of catching up to do to some of these "pros". Caught my target fish on the very first stickbait I ever made. That's what got me hooked. And if that ugly thing caught a walleye, I'm hoping my recent work since will too. If not, I'm going back to making ugly baits.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow I like those alot. Like shortdrift stated........ the monster crappies would tear those up! Outstanding stuff. That first one is really neat. Man do I like those bluegill patterns also. 

Man is going to be great when the fishing starts and pics of fish caught on them!

Welcome aboard!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Welcome aboard, Whittler. I salute guys who can build such beautiful tiny baits.

I'll be looking forward to seeing more of your work.

Vince


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Welcome Whittler,
I'm sure you'll love it here with ton's of great ideas, varied target species, the common strive for "Just a little Better", and not so rookie ,rookies. Everyone here step's up the game for everyone else! I love those tiny lures,I've tried a few myself and found a whole new set of challenges. Is the wake bait covered in paper punch foil? Great idea! 

Douglas


----------



## whittler (Feb 10, 2008)

Thank you all for the welcome and the comments on the baits. After taking some time to look through a lot of past posts it is humbling to be among so many talented tackle makers.

Rowhunter, yes it is punched foil, not my idea, I saw this technique on another site. Time consuming would be a drastic understatement.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Welcome Whittler,

Very nice baits....I have seen your little baits before and always admired them. Looking forward to seeing more....

Rod


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Welcome aboard whittler...I am totally impressed with the bluegill...I don't know how you can finish something so small with so much detail...very precise painting skills demonstrated with that one!!!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Welcome also!! I like to just sit back and admire the OUTSTANDING work you guys do on these baits! Truly a real art form. Very impressive as are the rest on this site.


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Love the little blue gill, extraordinary detail in tiny bait. What size hooks would you put on the gill?


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Whittler -just found your post (I have been fishing for 4 days), beautiful work as usual. From what I, and others here have seen of your creations on another forum, these guys are in for a treat. Post some more. pete


----------



## whittler (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks again gentlemen. 

Socdad, the little bluegill uses either 2 #8 or a single #6 on the belly.


----------

